# Black Glass Barrel???



## Ben (Feb 24, 2021)

This was part of a small collection of bottles I recently purchased. I have no idea what it is. It is super dark. Any help identifying it would be appreciated. Is it common? Food? Snuff?... Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow that's interesting, it looks like a mustard jar but I've never seen one in black glass before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Maybe the star on the bottom is a clue as to the manufacturer, years made, etc.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, we do have a frequent flier here who knows a thing or three about mustard jars/bottles opmustard? are you in da house?


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 25, 2021)

I Have Seen Fire Kegs That Looked Like That .But metal neck band  and loop handle  Ring Is Missing On Yours . look for hazelton's high pressure chemical fire keg . even without the  missing parts it a good find . good luck .


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 25, 2021)

*It's British, late 19th C.  A food paste jar in all likelihood.  I have a few of these, and am looking for color variants I don't have.



*


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 25, 2021)

Now I Know Why My Fires Did not  Go Out .And Ever one Got Hungry .Glad You Found What You Were Looking For .


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 25, 2021)

Know I Know Why My Fires Didn't Go Out And Everyone Got Hungry Glad You Found What You Were Looking For .


----------



## bottles_inc (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool bottle! Can we get a picture of it held up to a light? I'd like to know if it's a dark green or dark brown.


----------



## Ben (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for the info! I'll try and get a picture with light through it when I get home. I like it and think its neat but I'm probably going to sell it.


----------



## Ben (Feb 25, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Cool bottle! Can we get a picture of it held up to a light? I'd like to know if it's a dark green or dark brown.


It's super dark green. The flash light inside of it is a really bright LED. Also, the second picture shows the bottom of the interior. It's hard to see in the picture but the glass is sloped up one of the sides.


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 4, 2021)

Ben said:


> This was part of a small collection of bottles I recently purchased. I have no idea what it is. It is super dark. Any help identifying it would be appreciated. Is it common? Food? Snuff?... Thanks!


That's a nice barrel mustard bottle.Mine is natural green glass one.Check if you can see a purple tint.Put it to the sun or bright lite.It might be a painted black one that was done when making it!
K6TIM


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 4, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> That's a nice barrel mustard bottle.Mine is natural green glass one.Check if you can see a purple tint.Put it to the sun or bright lite.It might be a painted black one that was done when making it!
> K6TIM



*How about showing us an image of your mustard barrel, TIM?  Here's mine:*


----------



## embe (Mar 4, 2021)

Any idea what type of condiment?  Might get a couple scoops of mustard or jam out of it, just seems a bit small.  I suppose capers, horseradish or something a bit more concentrated would make sense.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 4, 2021)

embe said:


> Any idea what type of condiment?  Might get a couple scoops of mustard or jam out of it, just seems a bit small.  I suppose capers, horseradish or something a bit more concentrated would make sense.



*I have a few of these little jars.  In my efforts to answer your question, I sought answers from British collectors (Britain seems to be where they were made).  I have a couple from named tips.  I am satisfied with calling them food paste jars -- probably meat or fish paste.  

No doubt they had paper labels, though it seems that none survived.  The small portion size might be explained, in part, by the difficulty in preserving leftovers in the late 1800s.  The jar would hold enough to make a hearty fish paste sandwich.*


----------



## Csa (Mar 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *How about showing us an image of you mustard barrel, TIM?  Here's mine:*
> 
> View attachment 220366


You always have the best photos with descriptions HP. 
Nice bottle Ben.


----------

